# deodorant for 10 y old?



## 5thAttempt (Apr 22, 2006)

I have almost 10 years old boy who needs deodorant. Which one to get? I want to have frangrance free and it should work if you know what I mean. I also want the one that I can get easily (in a local drug or grocery store). Suggestions?


----------



## canadianchick (May 18, 2005)

DD has been using deodorant for over a year. She and I went together to pick one out that she liked. Hers has a very light fragrance but I have no idea what's out there for boys.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

How about the crystal? That's sometimes available in mainstream stores.


----------



## sunflowers (Sep 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *canadianchick* 
DD has been using deodorant for over a year. She and I went together to pick one out that she liked. Hers has a very light fragrance but I have no idea what's out there for boys.

Yeah that









DS came home in 4th grade with a personal hygeine bag that they gave all of the kids. He said the teacher asked all the kids to start using deodorant because her classroom was stinking







I liked that she told everyone to do it and didn't single out any kids.

Anyway, I took ds to choose his own. I use Sure brand currently which has a very light scent and is unisex. Letting the child choose their own may "encourage" him to use it more frequently.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

I get migraines from scents, so we try to go scent free for nearly everything in our house. Everyone in the house uses Mitchum Unscented. It's powerful stuff and has not caused a headache or a rash in any of us.]

I know what you mean about needing strong stuff, one of ours really gets stinky when it's forgotten!


----------



## nd_deadhead (Sep 22, 2005)

Our whole family uses Sure unscented. It seems to work for everybody.

We keep a stick of it in the car, in case they forget to put it on before we leave the house in the morning.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I love the Jason's herbal stuff. My dd uses one that smells pretty. My ds uses one that is more unscented.

http://www.jason-natural.com/products/deodorants.php


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Here we use a vinegar/water rinse under our arms after a shower. Followed by a dusting of baking soda/cornstarch. Works wonders!!! I've used deo all my life til just recently when I switched us all to this because of dark staining in the pits of some clothes, which is caused by deo....


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

My ds uses a very lightly scented deoderant from the health food store - it smells a little like lavender and he lvoes it.


----------



## momazon4 (Dec 19, 2006)

I'd try to get a natural one to avoid all the yucky chemicals. Our grocery store here carries a couple so they are becoming easier to find.


----------



## jai mata (May 31, 2006)

My Eight year old DS just started needing deoderant...so early, but he really needs it!

I found the crystal does not work at all. He uses Arm & Hammer solid stick. Its readily available & has less chemically stuff. It has no scent, so he still smells like my little boy instead of a "man". This was important in the decision, because he is so young. Good luck!


----------



## ilm2 (Apr 26, 2007)

My ds uses whatever his dad is using. He doesn't need it, but he wants to be a big kid.
My dd's use teen spirit. The 11 yo needs it and we let the 5 yo use it b/c otherwise she will play with it. Letting her use it kills the curiosity that ends with her applying deodorant to everything.


----------



## Snork (Feb 17, 2007)

My almost 11 yr old is begining to get a bit smelly so I have bought him a crystal. Its great.


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

My dd is 10 also and we use Tom's of Maine unscented deoderant -- it seems to work nicely : ) We are able to find that right in our local drugstore/grocery.


----------



## Meg_s (Apr 13, 2006)

my 1.5 year old uses chapstick as a deodorant because I won't let him play with my deo. capless.

Sorry... that was really unhelpful!!


----------



## willibug (Jan 4, 2002)

My boy uses Tom's of Maine. I like the unscented, but he likes one of the naturally scented spicy ones that dh uses.


----------



## BethSLP (Mar 27, 2005)

I think Weleda citrus deoderant is the best.

Is it possible to go to Whole Foods once to try them/smell them? Then you can order them online after the fact if its inconvenient to go to a natural foods store.

I would avoid regular deoderants if possible due to the aluminum issue.

I've used Toms of Maine also, but I like the Weleda much better!
XOXO
B


----------



## joyfuldoula (Jun 15, 2006)

Adidas makes a deoderant---our daughter uses the one without the antipersperant, therefore less chemicals. It works great--and we can get it at the grocery store.


----------



## CorasMama (May 10, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meg_s* 
my 1.5 year old uses chapstick as a deodorant because I won't let him play with my deo. capless.

OMG that's hilarious!!!

My dd uses the crystal deodorant. The only scented one she liked was a scent that made me gag and retch, so we agreed on unscented only!


----------



## addictedtocloth! (Sep 24, 2006)

I love the Crystal Rock and the Crystal Gel too. The rock only cost like $3 at my GNC. It works great but takes a good day or two to kick in for me.


----------

